# Rollaway WORKBENCH.



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Pictures of Workbench for maintenance of electronic equipments.
The client requested to be Rollaway because of small shop space.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Last photos.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Very nice work, Claudio. I like it a lot.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Nicely done.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work Claudio. Is that mahogany you are using?


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I like the simplicity, the absence of waste. Was the circuit breaker your idea or the customer's? Either way - nice touch.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice, Claudio.


----------



## twcustoms (Oct 26, 2013)

You can never have enough plugs.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I must make some horses like those. They take up very little space and I like the rope spreaders. Nice job, Claudio.


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Simple and beautiful, Thanks for sharing


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi, George, Dennis and Obaid, thank you

Charles sawhorses are cedar batten and the top is Ipe.

Patrick breaker was the client's request for protection during testing.

willit is true.

Paul have used these sawhorses in my garage for assembly and cutting wood and are good.

James(Congratulations this is the true avatar.) 

Thank you all by the comments.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice work Claudio.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks Ross.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

What a great project! I can see a lot of hard work that went into this! Beautiful.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi, Jack thanks.
The work of cutting and fitting it is good.
What get tired is the finish.
Regards
Cláudio


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Very nice job, Claudio.

BTW, did you cut the C-clamps in picture 3 to make them bigger ones or they were broken pieces?


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello Alexis, C4" clamps were cut in the middle and fixed in profile TEE 1/8" X 1 1/2".

In this topic has some pictures.
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/43593-how-make-clamps-home-2.html


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Claudio.

A lot of clamp related tips in that post. I don´t know why I did miss it.

Best regards and merry christmas.


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi Alexis clamp bar type here are expensive and this adaptation helped to saving.

Thank you for the words and good feasts and good year for you.


----------

